# Next Aberdeen Meet suggestion



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Good day all :thumb:

I propose Sunday the 26th of October as a date for the next Aberdeen DW Detailing Day.

I can arrange the Motorwerks unit as premises again, and we can go through some basics etc with food and banter.

Please show your interest, and I will then arrange to set the date in stone.

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

That sounds good to me mate


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

i'd be up for that!

Mark, will get a piccy of that vw panel to you soon

Alan


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Provisionally good for me, can help out with demos if you want to have them.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I am home for that, however it is the day before i head offshore again. Will have to speak to the gaffer if she will let me attend!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## u05rdh (Jul 15, 2008)

Count me in if I'm at home. Hopefully will have a orange flake free detailed Focus ST by then


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

I would be up for this depending what time.
Although would be embrassed to bring the scatched Mini along. Need to learn though


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm up for it...Won't be in the Vee! Winter car FTW!


----------



## wuzie123 (Sep 18, 2007)

will try and pop along... no car at the mo but still want to learn so when im back on the road i know what im doing lol


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Is this meet on?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Don't think so, nobody seems to give a t0$$...

Seems so strange when there are all these Aberdeen members...

Shall just leave it to next year.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Mark M said:


> Don't think so, nobody seems to give a t0$$...
> 
> Seems so strange when there are all these Aberdeen members...
> 
> Shall just leave it to next year.


Im going offshore the next day, so its not that i dont give a t*ss, i have more important things to do the day before i leave my family for 2 weeks.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

It wasn't aimed at you, it was generally for the Aberdeen/ NE area...

Why would I arrange a meet for 3 people to show up?!


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

I will be in Norway so cant make the 26th


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

<<<<<< Montrose.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

So Montrose isn't the North East then??

Anyways, I shall offer a date in the new year, and see if there is any more interest.


----------



## RYN (Oct 3, 2008)

I may be interested. Been to a few of the Polished Bliss meets. What kind of stuff would you be going through Mark?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

It was just a members meet, Dave KG would command it and run through some demos etc...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

^^ As above, these are just member meets and a chance to catch up and go through some demos of bits and pieces that folks want to see (these are _your_ meets so if you want to see a demo of something, say so and we can organise it!) and also a chance to catch up in an informal environment to chat detailing (and chat generally) and share hints and tips.

Mark, Dundee's not that far south - only an hour, so I'm sure members from down our way would be interested in coming up and supporting the meet as well..?


----------



## sparklesmcgraw (Oct 4, 2008)

New to the forum but live in Aberdeen and I'd be happy to come along. The 26th?

What tends to go on in these meets? Banter and car cleaning?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Bang up another Dundee meet with a bit more notice and I should be able to make it Dave


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

is this still on i am up for it if i'm still home


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm working that day I'm afraid otherwise I'd have attended.


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

Offshore


----------



## Spartacus (Jul 17, 2008)

Well i'd be keen to go to the next Aberdeenshire meet.


----------



## andrewblack (Oct 21, 2007)

Would be interested in attending if it is still going ahead.....need to be told where iam going wrong!!!!!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

is this happening or not?


----------



## Fran (Oct 29, 2008)

I too would be very keen for an Aberdeen meet, given plenty of notice. Need some advice on my paintwork before I start on it!


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

Would be very interested in a Detailing meet. Really need some guidance on getting the best out of my paint!

Phil:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I did give a months notice for this, but very low numbers, so unfortunately it won't be happening.

I assume Polished Bliss will have meets in the new year, you will learn a great deal there.

In addition, hopefully Dave KG will get a plan of attack for 09 Scotland meets


----------



## Fran (Oct 29, 2008)

Only just recently been looking into the site properly so gutted I didn't get on this thread earlier.

Hopefully something will come up in the new year as you say.

Wouldn't mind putting my car up as a test piece either.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Defo get another one in the new yr! But it's a touch chilly now for fannyin about out side...


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm pretty keen to travel down if I possibly can for the next one.
Can someone give me as much notice as they can, as there's time off and travel etc to get sorted. thanks! :wave:


----------

